# Very easy smokey eyes FOTD



## screammydarling (Aug 31, 2007)

my most easiest smokey eye look!
i only used nylon and black tied!!!!

so enjoy =]





































*face*
f&b - c3
MSF Natural - Mediunm
gold spill MSF
sunbasque
MSF Natural - Medium Dark - Contour

*eyes*
nylon - lid and highlight
black tied
charcoal brown - brows


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 31, 2007)

The blending is really well done on that! Lovely.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 31, 2007)

your freaken HAWT!! Nice job!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## chazza (Aug 31, 2007)

nice! looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Patricia225 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow.....that it sooooo pretty. i am going to have to try that.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 31, 2007)

no base at all? =] youre sooo pretty!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 31, 2007)

wow wow wow... seriously gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syannaa (Aug 31, 2007)

wow
it's so beautiful !!!!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Aug 31, 2007)

tutorial please!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 31, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Lizz (Aug 31, 2007)

tutorial please!


----------



## missmacqtr (Aug 31, 2007)

tutorial pretty please!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 31, 2007)

looks really great!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow - great style. And I love the haircolor


----------



## Jot (Aug 31, 2007)

this look rocks!


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Aug 31, 2007)

Beautiful blending, you look great!


----------



## *Alessia* (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh wowwwww!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I wanto tutorila too please!!! :jump:


----------



## pichima (Aug 31, 2007)

that's beautiful!!!
hope to see a tutorial on this look too^^


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 31, 2007)

Tut please!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 31, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 31, 2007)

Love it!! Your hair is awesome.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 31, 2007)

thats awesome. you should do a tutorial.


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oooh you're so gorgeous!!! can you do a tutorial, pretty please???


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

you rock this look!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Aug 31, 2007)

*WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is seriously HOT!! C-R-A-Z-Y Blending girl. This is FLAWLESS!!!!

Tutorial PLEASE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## faifai (Aug 31, 2007)

looks amazing! You have such gorgeous features.

the only thing I would've added would be a creamy lipgloss, to show off those lips even more!


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 31, 2007)

fab job! you are really pretty and you have amazing eyes!


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 31, 2007)

that looks amazing, its a smokey eye i wouldn't feel wierd about wearing in the daytime


----------



## screammydarling (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_looks amazing! You have such gorgeous features.

the only thing I would've added would be a creamy lipgloss, to show off those lips even more!_

 
i had to bus for my shift at mac..so i figured i'd just do that when i get to the store haha..yay for laziness!!


----------



## screammydarling (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_fanatic* 

 
_no base at all? =] youre sooo pretty!_

 
i guess i forgot to mention that i used Urban Decay's Primer Potion as the base.


----------



## Misty (Aug 31, 2007)

Ooh. I'm so digging this look. I want to try!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 31, 2007)

woooww, perfect skin & brows, wicked hair, and fabb make up!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## ksyusha (Aug 31, 2007)

great blending!!!!!


----------



## mommymac (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is seriously HOT!! C-R-A-Z-Y Blending girl. This is FLAWLESS!!!!*

*Tutorial PLEASE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I totally agree, this is by far one of the smoothest blending job I've come across.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Aug 31, 2007)

good gracious your gogeous you make me want to put on my make up to maybe show you up but i dont think that can happen.


----------



## ColdNovember (Aug 31, 2007)

You have such beautiful features. -love the look!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_tutorial please!!_

 
it looks sooooooo good ...I wish I could see exactly how easy it is!


----------



## tanbelina (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree - Tutorial please, you look fab!
and your hair is WILD! I LOVE it!


----------



## wannabelyn (Sep 1, 2007)

it's gorgeous and you only used 2 eyeshadows!
would love to see your tutorial!


----------



## entipy (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## l1lvague (Sep 1, 2007)

i love this look and the fact that you o nly used 2 eyeshadows! please tutorial please!!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 1, 2007)

Awsome!

What brushes did you use?


----------



## Aureliphonics (Sep 1, 2007)

Soooooo gorgeous !!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pretty!  The hair is ultra cool!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 1, 2007)

Now THAT is perfect blending!! WOOOOOW


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very pretty, I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## elizabethhoye (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice job.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful.  I love the blending.  Your hair is wicked too.


----------



## linkas (Sep 8, 2007)

You're so lovely!!! Great!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Suzyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful, and I LOVE your hair!


----------



## crimsonette (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG. what brush/brushes to you use to blend?


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 9, 2007)

I love this look! I have the same eye products, I only hope when I try to recreate this, that it looks as good as yours!!


----------



## krackatoa (Sep 9, 2007)

you are so pretty!


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2007)

great depth using only two e/s ... amazing!  Great job blending!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

My goodness, love your blending!!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 15, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## rujjy_cake (Sep 15, 2007)

can you do a tutorial for this look pls? What brushes did you use? 
To me it doesnt look like easy smokey eyes. You're so talented!


----------



## snowkei (Sep 15, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 15, 2007)

amazing!  you're so beautifuL~


----------



## pinupshoot (Feb 24, 2008)

The blending is great!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 24, 2008)

stunning!
i love that youve not used loads of stuff, but it looks amazing =]


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Your skin always looks so flawless!


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 24, 2008)

your hair and makeup is fabbb!


----------



## Q o B (Feb 24, 2008)

very simple indeed...!! It looks verrry nice!


----------



## Mairim (Feb 24, 2008)

I love your hair!! your look is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 24, 2008)

This is amazingg, I do this sometimes except I use naked lunch and black tied


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely!!


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the hair!! the mu looks great


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 25, 2008)

it looks sooo pretty, but doesn't look that easy. haha.... tut plz~~~~~


----------



## WhippedCrm (Feb 25, 2008)

Absolutely StuNning!!


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 25, 2008)

i love your hair! and im gonna have to go with everyone else and say tut pleease


----------



## shellyshells (Feb 25, 2008)

wow, lookin good!


----------



## shandhra (Feb 25, 2008)

tuto pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh grey and oceanblue nom nom nom!


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful!!!!  and i love your hair


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 25, 2008)

beautifully done!


----------

